# Too good to be true?   Millennium Travel.



## Kauai Kid (Jan 22, 2009)

In Yesterdays Mail:


US AIRLINES

Congratulations

Our Promotional Dept shows you have been awarded, two round trip airline tickets to any major international airport anywhere in the Continental USA  including a 3 day two night getaway that can be used at hundreds of Marriott properties.  Also a $30 dinner card to be used at any Red Lobster, Oliver Garden, or Bahama Breeze.

If you respond within 72 hrs you will also receive a complimentary $300 Grocery Voucher.

800-507-5010


*Promotion not sponsored by Marriott or Darden Restaurants but they are a major supplier of Millennium Travel.

WHAT'S THE CATCH???

Sterling, the suspicious


----------



## amanven (Jan 22, 2009)

If it asks for you to provide a credit card number for ANY reason be VERY suspicious.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 22, 2009)

Let us know what you find out, please!!!

Updated:

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/341/RipOff0341911.htm

OUCH!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 22, 2009)

I Googled Millennium Travel and after reading the first post the paperwork is in the trash.

IT IS INDEED TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE.  Beware of this company.

Sterling


----------

